# I can actually see his heart beat



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

wasn't sure where to post this...never noticed this before on any other dog/pet I've had. When Bogart is laying on his side, I can actually see the movement of his heart beating. Is this normal? He is 4 1/2 months old.

Bogart's Mom


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I can see both my dogs hearts beat when they are still and lying down on their sides. Pretty strange, huh?


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

yes it is







I never noticed it before, maybe it was a stupid question, ha ha , glad to hear its normal









Bogart's Mom


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

If you are seeing a more rapid beat, I would check with your vet -


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Being able to see the heart beat is easier than taking their pulse. You can kind of keep track of your dogs heart rate.


----------

